# Low Lighting



## mr glass (Mar 23, 2010)

So I am turning my 5g into a small planted tank. I have a 15w aquarium lamp from my 20g. This one: 

Top Fin® 20 Gallon Aquarium Hood Combo - Medium Aquariums - Aquariums - PetSmart

It would look kinda crazy on such a small tank but would it work for low lighting?


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

You might try the pig tail spiral compact flourescent lights in a round reflector just placed on a piece of egg crate. I have that over a 1g jar and it works nice. 10-15w 6500k bulbs from wall mart is like 2 for $6 or so.

my .02


----------



## mr glass (Mar 23, 2010)

Ugh I have a serious problem. I went to get gas for my car but bought a plant instead! Sounds good. I shall go to buy a new bulb tomorrow.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Small clip on desk lamps work well on these small tanks too. ;o)


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*Yea, those pigtail spiral CFL bulbs work well. I have 3 of them with 6500k color. Works nicely and cheap! I got them at Lowes. *


----------

